# 1632 tubes and 1/4 inch .030 latex



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Ward gave me a set of the 1632 tubes and they are impressive.
I picked up some BB's today and shot for awhile and it seemed like they were traveling pretty fast so I set up my chronograph and I was right. The first few shots were in the 235 range then I put some stress on those little tubes and was shooting 265fps and I never did bottom out the tubes.
I then cut some 1/4 inch .030 latex and set them up using a slip knot at the pouch the bands are 7 1/2 inch. I started out at 265 fps and got a high of 300 fps using BB's. These skinny tubes and bands are an eye opener and a lot more fun than I thought.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Sounds fun! I'm gonna send some BBs down range after the tournament. Thanks for sharing Wing.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Shooting bbs is fun. I do not have a chrony but they seem to zip pretty fast for me as well.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Sounds good. But 1/4 inch is as small as I can see. :iono:


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I have shot BBs exclusively over the last month. Lots of fun... cheap to shoot... still accurate at 20 yards... mild draw weight... great for pop cans.

The shiny Daisy BBs are easier to see than the copper coloured Crosman.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm on vacation and I've been shooting a lot of BBs too. Eric (metro) turned me on to 1632 a few months ago and it is awesome. I'm shooting it full butterfly and BBs and 1/4" really fly. Plus, they last forever seemingly. I'm still using my two original tune sets. I have thousands of rounds through them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kupis (Jan 8, 2015)

When you say BBs? What size are you talking about? Any photos of the ammo and the band set up?

Thanks and good shooting!

Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

.177 BBs. Normal small little BBs, and then 1/4" steel. I will snap a pic in a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kupis (Jan 8, 2015)

peppermack said:


> .177 BBs. Normal small little BBs, and then 1/4" steel. I will snap a pic in a bit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay thanks a lot!

Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

kupis said:


> peppermack said:
> 
> 
> > .177 BBs. Normal small little BBs, and then 1/4" steel. I will snap a pic in a bit.
> ...


FYI: When someone says BB's that should be .177 cal BB's like from a BB gun. All other are designated by caliber eg 3/8 steel, 5/16 steel ...etc, etc.

wll


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I haven't shot actual BBs yet but small bicycle ball bearings...about the same size but a tad larger. Anyway, I used to cut TBB to about 8mm, no taper, 7 inch to almost max them out. Having no chrono they seemed pretty fast to me. Now that I've got hip to Audacity sound program I think I'll cut some more skinny bands and give it a shot (pun intended) just to see, as you did, just how fast small ammo can fly. EYE PRETECTION FOR ME OF COURSE. I've got a pack of small ball bearings also from a purchase of a Marksman from a friend here who gave up living abroad and returned to Canada...just a hair over BB size. So I'm plenty set for ammo.

Thanks for the tip on shooting small ammo...several here promote it and for good reason...it is fast and cheap...and just as much fun if not more so than larger ammo and bands. My shoulders have bursitis and those double TBG non tapered 15mm I shoot may be a bit too strong...maybe time I settle down off the magnums and shjoot some .22s, LOL I've been shooting single 15mm TBGs non tapered using about 7mm steel cylindrical slugs and I much enjoy it...my new "Derringer", the take down that fits in a Sucrets tin, loves 'em with that banding.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Chuck Daehler said:


> I haven't shot actual BBs yet but small bicycle ball bearings...about the same size but a tad larger. Anyway, I used to cut TBB to about 8mm, no taper, 7 inch to almost max them out. Having no chrono they seemed pretty fast to me. Now that I've got hip to Audacity sound program I think I'll cut some more skinny bands and give it a shot (pun intended) just to see, as you did, just how fast small ammo can fly. EYE PRETECTION FOR ME OF COURSE. I've got a pack of small ball bearings also from a purchase of a Marksman from a friend here who gave up living abroad and returned to Canada...just a hair over BB size. So I'm plenty set for ammo.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on shooting small ammo...several here promote it and for good reason...it is fast and cheap...and just as much fun if not more so than larger ammo and bands. My shoulders have bursitis and those double TBG non tapered 15mm I shoot may be a bit too strong...maybe time I settle down off the magnums and shjoot some .22s, LOL I've been shooting single 15mm TBGs non tapered using about 7mm steel cylindrical slugs and I much enjoy it...my new "Derringer", the take down that fits in a Sucrets tin, loves 'em with that banding.


I am with you on the small bands and tubes anything over 3/4 inch latex or single 1745 is to much for this old coot. When you start developing pain from you *fun hobby *it is time for a change.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

These two frames with 1632 tubes and .177cal BBs made good damage on a pop can from 20 yards.

Pinky-hole frame --- 5 3/4" tubes with 1 1/4" loops = 250fps

Ergo frame --- 5 3/4" singles = 220fps


----------



## kupis (Jan 8, 2015)

How about shooting BBs from long distances? They are accurate at 20 25 and 30 m? If yes...what band set up?

Thanks

Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Not super accurate at that distance. Especially if there is even a lick of wind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

kupis said:


> How about shooting BBs from long distances? They are accurate at 20 25 and 30 m? If yes...what band set up?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


They need to be going REALLY fast to be accurate from that far. I was hitting a baking sheet at 25 meters at ECST with Bbs and I was pulling my latex tubing as far as I could go to get the most energy.


----------



## omanico (May 29, 2015)

Seems like everyone is shooting BB's.. I think I'll give it a try! sounds fun. Cheers!


----------

